# The Grey Elk-A Classical fantasy short story.



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A man of nature searching for wonders.

A land of magic and splendour.

A tale of love and hope and sorrow.

The Grey Elk recounts the wondrous tale of the magical guardian of the woods.

A new fantasy tale set in the magical world of Arva.

________________________________________________________

A perfect read for the winter holidays. Download your copy of The Grey Elk today!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Kevis, and congratulations on your book! 

Please note that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it and add to it when there is more information, as we ask that authors have only one thread per book.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

My new book The Grey Elk is FREE until 1/02/12! THE GREY ELK is a classic fantasy short story about a man in a strange land and the wonders he encounters there. It's the first in a new series of books featuring the title character. Download your copy of The Grey Elk to your Kindle for free. Enjoy and Happy New Years!



Also available for free at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

THE GREY ELK is a bite-sized treat for readers who enjoy old-fashioned fantasy adventures. It's a pleasure to share this one with readers. I invite you to download your copy of The Grey Elk to your Kindle and enjoy a classically told fantasy adventure.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Old school fantasy for modern readers.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*Last Day FREE! (03/03/12)*



Also available for free at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A tale of love and hope and sorrow.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, hot blonde on the cover and a rather dashing young elk. All that's missing is the old wizard in the blue hat and couple of hairy footed bumpkins. Anyway, if you like your fantasy chock full of old school goodness, I invite you to give _The Grey Elk_ a spin. Enjoy! 



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

An old school fantasy quest adventure.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

The first in a brand new series of stories featuring the title character. If you like your fantasy ripe with magic and old school flavor, then this one's for you.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

No damsels in distress to rescue, no rampaging Orc hordes to slay, no magic spells to learn, and no dark lords to overthrow. Just a fun little fantasy story to read between your typical ten volume 'save the world from evil' fantasy quests.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A quick, fun fantasy tale for your Kindle.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Just got a cool new review for The Grey Elk. Looking forward to hearing from more readers. So if you haven't gotten your copy of The Grey Elk, now is a great time.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A fantasy adventure for readers of all ages.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A tale of love and magic.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Use the code *SSW50* at checkout
to get this book for FREE during our
site-wide promotion!
(Offer good thru July 31, 2012)

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/126155


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

A short story fantasy adventure tale for fans of old school fantasy.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Diana Harrison (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Diana Harrison said:


> Nice!


Thanks, Diana.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

If you're a fan of fables and parables, then I invite you to download your copy of The Grey Elk.



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

Your cover is the best I have seen, from all the covers that have been posted. Impressive.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Michael Buckley said:


> Your cover is the best I have seen, from all the covers that have been posted. Impressive.


Thanks for the kind words about the cover, Michael. My designer really knocked it out of the park. Cheers!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*The narration is rich and detailed and the language is elegant, making you feel as if you're reading a classic fairy tale that's been told and retold for centuries."--PidginPea's Book Nook*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------



## B.L. Herndon (Sep 11, 2013)

The book sounds great! Love the cover.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

B.L. Herndon said:


> The book sounds great! Love the cover.


Thanks, B.L. This one was a labor of love.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

*"Fairytale with a nice feel good moral to the story."--Book Luver's Haven*



Also available at other regional Kindle stores:

Amazon UK Amazon CA Amazon DE Amazon FR Amazon IT Amazon ES


----------

